# "First death from Bitcoin mining"



## skizzo (Jul 22, 2021)

Thread title says it all...










						Bitcoin miner is electrocuted while trying to power up computer
					

Danai Makmek, 26, died on Tuesday in Thailand's central Chonburi province while attempting to fix his sprawling cryptocurrency mining machine, worried out the loss of income of it being out of commission.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2021)

Can i get an F in the chat for this guy?


----------



## delshay (Jul 22, 2021)

I got electrocuted many times in the UK. I could go as far & say what I did intentionally when I was very young but I don't want anyone to copy what I did. Anyway what I learned is, if you are getting electrocuted do not attempt to pull away, you do not have full control of your muscles, you are  frozen to the spot, you can't move. Just brute force focus & relax your muscle's & try & lean away from the apparatus.

What I learned is, you can release yourself. Never ever panic & try to force release, it does not work. Relaxation of the muscles is the key to releasing yourself.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 22, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can i get an F in the chat for this guy?


Forget that, how long before people here are celebrating his death because you know, gpus?


----------



## 64K (Jul 22, 2021)

I've been shocked twice. One time by 110 volt which is weird cause you can't let go of the wires easily. One time by 220 volt which is like getting shoved backwards.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 22, 2021)

> *The sprawling computer rig included at least 19 rigged up hard drives*
> *It is believed to have exploded, electrocuting Danai while he was working on it*



They refer to GPU's as hard drives a few times... you're telling me in all this crypto craze no one there caught it?

Also an explosion and an electrocution, must have been some kind of nuclear mining rig.

I also only see it in a few tabloid esque UK sites and not being reported anywhere else (one that is written like a hit piece calling him a "GREEDY" person in capital letters). I'm hesitant to believe this actually happened.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jul 22, 2021)

Death is sad but at such a young age is truly a tragedy, regardless of what he was doing.



ShiBDiB said:


> They refer to GPU's as hard drives a few times... you're telling me in all this crypto craze no one there caught it?
> 
> Also an explosion and an electrocution, must have been some kind of nuclear mining rig.
> 
> I also only see it in a few tabloid esque UK sites and not being reported anywhere else (one that is written like a hit piece calling him a "GREEDY" person in capital letters). I'm hesitant to believe this actually happened.


You might be right.


----------



## delshay (Jul 23, 2021)

64K said:


> I've been shocked twice. One time by 110 volt which is weird cause you can't let go of the wires easily. One time by 220 volt which is like getting shoved backwards.



Then you know what I'm talking about. Your whole complete body is frozen. I don't think you can even move your head, but I explain how you can release yourself.

It's like you have to relax your muscles & accept/welcome the electrocution, let it flow through your body, don't fight against it. 
When frozen I have no sense of time of how long I have been electrocuted, but if I had to take a wild guess, I would say somewhere between 10 & 30 seconds. (230-240v).


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 23, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> They refer to GPU's as hard drives a few times... you're telling me in all this crypto craze no one there caught it?
> 
> Also an explosion and an electrocution, must have been some kind of nuclear mining rig.
> 
> I also only see it in a few tabloid esque UK sites and not being reported anywhere else (one that is written like a hit piece calling him a "GREEDY" person in capital letters). I'm hesitant to believe this actually happened.



The Daily Mail is a notorious UK tabloid site, so yeah, you might be right.


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2021)

I haven't seen anyone saying they are glad he's dead. That would be callous.


----------



## Bones (Jul 23, 2021)

64K said:


> I've been shocked twice. One time by 110 volt which is weird cause you can't let go of the wires easily. One time by 220 volt which is like getting shoved backwards.


277v tickles.... 
ALOT. 

Luckily I was never bitten by 440v 3-phase but can imagine that would leave a mark. 
Not wanting to try it either but if anyone else wants to, be my guest.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 23, 2021)

skizzo said:


> Thread title says it all...


And yet, this is not the first accident:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2021)

delshay said:


> I got electrocuted many times in the UK. I could go as far & say what I did intentionally when I was very young but I don't want anyone to copy what I did. Anyway what I learned is, if you are getting electrocuted do not attempt to pull away, you do not have full control of your muscles, you are  frozen to the spot, you can't move. Just brute force focus & relax your muscle's & try & lean away from the apparatus.
> 
> What I learned is, you can release yourself. Never ever panic & try to force release, it does not work. Relaxation of the muscles is the key to releasing yourself.



You were shocked, not electrocuted.



Bones said:


> 277v tickles....
> ALOT.
> 
> Luckily I was never bitten by 440v 3-phase but can imagine that would leave a mark.
> Not wanting to try it either but if anyone else wants to, be my guest.


Ive only been zapped by 115-120 circuit. Melted test leads on a 250 circuit though.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

Rip..

At least he died doing something he loved.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

64K said:


> I haven't seen anyone saying they are glad he's dead. That would be callous.


In this case I am happy to be wrong.


----------



## maxfly (Jul 23, 2021)

Hopefully it isnt true.


----------



## delshay (Jul 23, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> You were shocked, not electrocuted.
> 
> 
> Ive only been zapped by 115-120 circuit. Melted test leads on a 250 circuit though.



OK shocked, because I'm still alive. 

What is the difference between shocked and electrocuted?

Many people use *electrocution* vs *shock* interchangeably. But the *difference between* an *electrocution* and an injury from an electrical *shock* is literally a matter of life and death. ... An *electrocution* means that a person has died as a result of an electricity


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

If you think this is funny, you are a fidiot. It is a sad loss to his family, mining does not deserve death.


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> If you think this is funny, you are a fidiot. It is a sad loss to his family, mining does not deserve death.



Agreed. Loss of life due to any type of accident is a tragedy.

For those of you who are into mining, please be careful when building and running your rigs. Use only certified cables and power supplies. Make sure that your mains are up to code and can handle the load. Test your breakers, fuses, or circuit interrupters on a regular basis. Ask an electrician for advice on things that you are uncertain about.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

64K said:


> I haven't seen anyone saying they are glad he's dead. That would be callous.


Would be too edgy though mining and miners suck.


----------



## skizzo (Jul 23, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> And yet, this is not the first accident:


the article and I stand corrected!

Regarding electrocution, I expected something like this to happen (if it hadn't already) but under different circumstances. something more like due to someone trying to steal power for one of the mega warehouse size mining operations. Like tapping into a neighboring business's power, essentially stealing power from them to fund their venture for free. same sort of deal maybe a indoor weed growing operation or other nefarious activities resort to. that is dangerous and ripe for someone to get fried to death. I never thought I'd hear it was someone in a random residential home from their single PC rig. but man that looks like a lot of GPUs so he must have a lot of power involved too and for all we know his sweaty hand made contact with something it shouldn't and zzzzapp! I tend to believe this is genuine, the poor gentlemen is dead, who would report falsely on a death that didn't happen? perhaps the details of how he died could be different, but I believe this is true, a brother is grieving over his impatient sibling not waiting 12 hours to fix his rig with someone more knowledgeable. I....just cannot relate to that decision making/thought process. Fortunately never been that hard up that I thought to do something life threatening to make income.




freeagent said:


> Rip..
> 
> At least he died doing something he loved.


The article read more like he was having some serious anxiety over potential loss of income, not because he just loves PCs/mining/electronics/etc. Ultimately, sounds like he paid for it with his life due to panicking over a days worth of mining income. That is just not worth it, ever, and even his brother tried to reassure him "it's OK" but to no avail. That is the saddest part to me, it was totally avoidable.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 23, 2021)

Eeeek! Even household voltage is a killer. People take for granted the safety features that keep even 120v from killing people left and right. Ive been bit by that. Its no fun. Glad to be here. Sometimes those voltages are deadlier, because people underestimate them.

My dad caught 277v phase to neutral off of the 480v 4 wire... industrial lighting. Threw him into the wall instantly. Like a 300lb bouncer. Lucky it didnt grab on.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 23, 2021)

Karma.


/thread



64K said:


> I haven't seen anyone saying they are glad he's dead. That would be callous.



My entire left eyebrow did get sent up a good 3 mm I believe. This is just laughable news, people get shocked everywhere but BTC made it end up here for some reason.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> If you think this is funny, you are a fidiot. It is a sad loss to his family, mining does not deserve death.



Yes , it does. We just fail to capture it in legislation. Its abuse  at the expense of others, plain and simple. Ask future generations how they feel given the current climate issues. 

There I said it. Live and let live goes both ways. Mining is greed. Cant explain it any other way, sorry.. in 2014 perhaps, but now? No.


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 23, 2021)

delshay said:


> (...)you have to relax your muscles & accept/welcome the electrocution, let it flow through your body, don't fight against it.


My demon says exactly the same thing. Let it flow, don't fight.

Electricity is a bitch. I do quite a lot of electrical work and have been tickled numerous times, so at some point I started to only work on devices connected through a class-B RCD (GFCI for you Yanks). I'm not a practicing electrician but I have an appropriate license I got some years ago just because there was an opportunity and I wanted to learn something new. A guy I attended the course with went on to get his high voltage licenses, got too cocky and got vaporized by 110kV. Vaporized as in "only a small part of his body was found in the ash". Household 110/230V will kill you just the same as 110kV, it will just take more time, which is a false sense of security since your muscles will contract and you will involuntarily hold on to whatever shocks you until you die. Respect things which can kill you.


----------



## Logoffon (Jul 23, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can i get an F in the chat for this guy?


For a real person death, I strongly doubt that the "F to pay respects" would be appropriate.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Jul 23, 2021)

64K said:


> I haven't seen anyone saying they are glad he's dead. That would be callous.


Good thing you can't read my mind.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jul 23, 2021)

Darwin Award


----------



## skizzo (Jul 23, 2021)

Logoffon said:


> For a real person death, I strongly doubt that the "F to pay respects" would be appropriate.


at the risk of sounding completely ignorant.....and I'm going to just use a random example here.....I understand the concept of viewers sending "F" when Doom Guy gets killed by the demons when someone is live streaming it sort of thing....but where or how did that practice start? like what originated that whole "thing" of "F" for paying respects to death in game?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jul 23, 2021)

skizzo said:


> like what originated that whole "thing" of "F" for paying respects to death in game?











						Press F to Pay Respects
					

Press F (X) to Pay Respects is an action prompt from a quick time event featured in the first-person shooter Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. Following the game’s release in November 2014, many players mocked the event online for forcing interactivity into the cut scene.




					knowyourmeme.com


----------



## skizzo (Jul 23, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Press F to Pay Respects
> 
> 
> Press F (X) to Pay Respects is an action prompt from a quick time event featured in the first-person shooter Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. Following the game’s release in November 2014, many players mocked the event online for forcing interactivity into the cut scene.
> ...


ahhh now I see why I was in the dark....I couldn't care less about the CoD franchise if I tried lol. still, kinda funny story of how it came to be


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Karma.
> 
> 
> /thread
> ...


Just because he offends your sensibilities by mining he deserves to die. There are far worse things in life than upsetting some neckbeard by depriving him of a new GPU. How exactly is it wrong to mine? he spent lots of, seemingly, his own money buy the 20 GPUs to speculate with the possibility of making some money, not really much worse than a lot of other ways to make a crust now. I would mine if i had the means, I am sure  fair few of the frowners would too, though I doubt they would admit it.

Greed is the driving force of todays society now, get used to it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Greed is the driving force of todays society now, get used to it.


See that's where we disagree and why you say what you say.

Meanwhile, no worries, to each their own, but its not 'offending my sensibilities'. Its offending common sense to let greed 'drive' a society, casually agreeing with it, and then it gets utterly ridiculous if you think there is a moral high ground in saying 'everyone wastes stuff so this is fine'.. You're not and he's not - its waste for the singular purpose of trying to get rich. No value is created anywhere. A core issue that feeds crypto and negates its purpose to begin with.

And hey, its not like I'm saying kill all the miners, but if shit happens, shit happens. No reason to feel sorry for anyone here, its completely misplaced to me, and mostly serves to pat yourself on the back 'look how nice I am'.

As for 'driving force'... I call it a human condition and it creates more problems than it solves, as we can see the world over. Sometimes, enough is enough.


----------



## delshay (Jul 23, 2021)

TheUn4seen said:


> Household 110/230V will kill you just the same as 110kV, it will just take more time, which is a false sense of security since your muscles will contract and you will involuntarily hold on to whatever shocks you until you die. Respect things which can kill you.



Thank you now I know a little more what's happening.

When you fight try to release yourself, you can't, your body is completely locked. My muscle feel like they are hardening, getting very stiff because the naturally thing to do is pull away, no don't do that, it's stiffening the muscles even more & it's going to take longer for you to get them back into a relaxed state.   ..I do know when most of you body muscles is stiff or locked you begin to feel or hear your heart slowing down. I'm not sure which one, but something is happening to your heart.

Even thou I'm under continuous shock, I'm not even aware if I'm actually breathing, I have no sense of this. The last time I was under continuous shocked, it took longer for me to release myself. That was around 3-4 years ago. (dodge grey import TV)

I've been shock many times with my body completely frozen, mostly accidently, but I'm not going to say what the other are because it's very dangerous & I don't want anyone to copy what I did.

The only thing I can say to anyone who get's continuous shock from mains voltage, if you feel like your muscles are stiffening your going in the wrong direction.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> They refer to GPU's as hard drives a few times... you're telling me in all this crypto craze no one there caught it?
> 
> Also an explosion and an electrocution, must have been some kind of nuclear mining rig.
> 
> I also only see it in a few tabloid esque UK sites and not being reported anywhere else (one that is written like a hit piece calling him a "GREEDY" person in capital letters). I'm hesitant to believe this actually happened.



His profile isn't that hard to search up on Facebook.........plenty of Thai people presumably people he knew (judging from the messages) posted condolences on his profile. I don't see why 20+ people who knew him would be somehow all involved in some fake news conspiracy, I trust that neither would they be getting their information from the Daily Mail. Some of those messages are pretty sad, hard to believe it was just a few days ago.

From his insta looks like man really was pretty deep into mining. Unfortunate it had to end like that.


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 23, 2021)

delshay said:


> Thank you now I know a little more what's happening.
> {...)


Yes, even if you consciously know what's happening it's almost impossible to react in any way other than try to relax your muscles and hope you fall down away from danger and not down the stairs. That's why electricians working in high-risk environments always work in pairs.
The main idea is AC makes muscles violently contract, high frequency AC, like 400Hz used in aviation, makes them palpitate but not contract and high voltage DC makes them extend - which seems like a good thing, but DC voltage high enough to penetrate the skin usually has enough current behind it to boil you alive, remember that humans are bags of mostly water.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Karma.
> 
> 
> /thread
> ...


Yeah, I'm just gonna drop this here and let you think:









						We Need To Talk About The Climate Problem In Bitcoin Mining
					

The often cited “issue” in Bitcoin is misunderstood and misrepresented.




					bitcoinmagazine.com
				




Yes it's "bitcoinmagazine" but the facts behind it are well researched and do make you think about how it's not really an issue at all.

Anyways: what you just said is legit awful.  No other way to put it.  And I knew there was gonna be at least one.  Sad you had to prove me right.



TheDeeGee said:


> Good thing you can't read my mind.


God almighty, just stop people.  I wanted to be wrong.  I knew I wouldn't be for long, but heck, I wanted to be.  Leave the genocidal rage thoughts at the door when you come here please.



ZoneDymo said:


> Darwin Award


Yes, because making money is stupid, I forgot.


----------



## pavle (Jul 23, 2021)

Perhaps life was a joke to him? I don't know - just read the sign on his T-shirt...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, I'm just gonna drop this here and let you think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda figured he would have that attitude from his comments. He seems such a nice person too /s


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

@Thread,
This was not a death from bitcoin mining. This was a death from an accidental electrocution. The title of this thread is misleading to say the least and so is most of the hoopla about it. 

People need to learn how to context better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 23, 2021)

Damn, sorry for his family, but the comedy of blaming bitcoin when there's many killed each day through shoddy electrical practices is a bit much.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 23, 2021)

I just want to know what really happened. How was he running his power? What did he touch?


----------



## delshay (Jul 23, 2021)

TheUn4seen said:


> Yes, even if you consciously know what's happening it's almost impossible to react in any way other than try to relax your muscles and hope you fall down away from danger and not down the stairs. That's why electricians working in high-risk environments always work in pairs.
> The main idea is AC makes muscles violently contract, high frequency AC, like 400Hz used in aviation, makes them palpitate but not contract and high voltage DC makes them extend - which seems like a good thing, but DC voltage high enough to penetrate the skin usually has enough current behind it to boil you alive, remember that humans are bags of mostly water.



Yes that's right. In most cases you will be standing or in a crouched position. So when you relax your muscles, your hand/arm will slides off the apparatus or your body will fall towards the floor. You don't have control of which direction you are going to fall, that I know, but if you are already leaning over in a certain direction, then that's the direction you will fall when released from a frozen state. Gravity is playing a big part in me escaping. from a frozen state.

If I was lying flat on my back with both arms touch each apparatus at ground level, then there is no escape, no matter how much you attempt to relax your muscles, because I think most of it is gravity assisted.


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't think it is fake news. MSN has picked up the story now. Here's a pic of his mining rig. It looks like it's drawing a lot of power to me but I really don't know anything about these mining rigs.









			Bitcoin miner is electrocuted while trying to power up computer


----------



## mtcn77 (Jul 23, 2021)

When I forgot to break the circuit, I didn't kill myself, but my screwdriver never picked up any magnetic metal after that incident.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

I fuck about with a lot of things, but not electricary, that shit will kill you if you don't respect it.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 23, 2021)

It's my least favorite part of any job. And I've been trained to do it!

I'm really just wondering what he did... how he had it set up to where he touched something and got a lethal combination of voltage and current. The mains are the easy assumption. He had to have messed with the power arrangement. Perhaps there was a fault that energized one of the frames? I don't really know how these things are typically assembled, so it's even harder for me to speculate on what corners got cut. Grounding issues come to mind. Lots of big pieces of exposed metal in proximity to all of these wires packed in with fans and power strips everywhere....

I really wish they would be more clear on what actually happened, you know? As said above, crypto didn't kill him, an electrical fault in his rig did. Where was the fault? That's probably the most important piece of information in the story. And nobody seems to have it.

Like... 'don't do crypto' doesn't necessarily protect a person in this instance. Knowing how the fault that killed this guy, did, might at least save a life.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

64K said:


> Bitcoin miner is electrocuted while trying to power up computer


Now see, THAT headline is accurate and not misleading at all.. It's exactly what happened.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I fuck about with a lot of things, but not electricary, that shit will kill you if you don't respect it.


Truth.  I was very careful running my 240V lines for my brief comparison series I did of 240V vs 120V on my mining articles (240V 20amp like that can kick HARD).  The lines are now an interesting story in the garage that don't do much of anything, but I digress...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Truth.  I was very careful running my 240V lines for my brief comparison series I did of 240V vs 120V on my mining articles (240V 20amp like that can kick HARD).  The lines are now an interesting story in the garage that don't do much of anything, but I digress...



interesting thing is, even a 12v car battery can kill you in the right circumstances, they have 300+ Amps


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Truth.  I was very careful running my 240V lines for my brief comparison series I did of 240V vs 120V on my mining articles (240V 20amp like that can kick HARD).  The lines are now an interesting story in the garage that don't do much of anything, but I digress...


Did you do that for giggles or was there a science methodology behind the effort?



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> interesting thing is, even a 12v car battery can kill you *in the right circumstances*, they have 300+ Amps


Also true.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 23, 2021)

I am guessing a lot of us will extend the 220V to the garage when we finally get an electric car.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you do that for giggles or was there a science methodology behind the effort?


Did it for an article here:









						Confessions of a Crypto Miner: Efficiency
					

Welcome back to Confessions of a Crypto Miner… my bi-weekly column about a crypto miner from 2013 trying to get caught up with the latest standards. I'm presently mining and reporting to you from a dual GTX 1080 based rig mining zCash.  In the last entry, I got my hardware & software set up and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




It was dissapointing really.  Nearly within the margin of error.  Maybe a worse quality PSU would've made a difference more.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> interesting thing is, even a 12v car battery can kill you in the right circumstances, they have 300+ Amps


Heck, the ~1.0-1.5v lines in our CPUs push a ton of amps too.  By virtue of the watts needed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am guessing a lot of us will extend the 220V to the garage when we finally get an electric car.


Until they come up with a battery or supercapacitor that will allow for the 400 to 500 mile range I get now and fully recharge within a 20 to 30 minute time period, I will be staying with internal combustion for the foreseeable future. Electric vehicles need to be a tangible upgrade from gas/diesel, not the massive downgrade they currently are.

However, we're off-topic...


----------



## Shrek (Jul 24, 2021)

They can make ICE sports cars seem lame... for some that is upgrade enough.

Ah yes, off topic.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 24, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can i get an F in the chat for this guy?


"F"ried


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2021)

Ah yes, fine journalism there.


----------



## Bones (Jul 24, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Eeeek! Even household voltage is a killer. People take for granted the safety features that keep even 120v from killing people left and right. Ive been bit by that. Its no fun. Glad to be here. Sometimes those voltages are deadlier, because people underestimate them.
> 
> My dad caught 277v phase to neutral off of the 480v 4 wire... *industrial lighting*. Threw him into the wall instantly. Like a 300lb bouncer. Lucky it didnt grab on.


Exactly how I got the 277v treatment.
_*Higher voltage* tends to knock you away_, lower voltage wants to "Grab and hold" you.

It's also fact as little as 0.250mA can kill with the right voltage behind it.

Grab hold of the plug wire in a newer vehicle while it's running, be ready to get carted off in an ambulance in most cases.
Those were packing around 60,000v from the coil pack back in the day and could potentially remove things such as.... Fingers.

Yep - Grab the wire, take a finger on your other hand, watch the spark jump from this finger to a ground and THEN watch how the finger "Explodes" like a hotdog you forgot to poke holes into while nuking it - And it can blow it right off too in some cases.
Guys used to do this way back when points-based ignitions were common, it was after these coilpacks came out a few tried it that way and paid dearly (Painfully) for it.

And that's from something back in the day (Early-mid 90's), voltage and amps from coilpacks in what's new today are even higher now so just imagine....

I dunno - Grab the wire and go pee on a metal fence maybe? 
Just be sure to hold it steady.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

delshay said:


> OK shocked, because I'm still alive.
> 
> What is the difference between shocked and electrocuted?
> 
> Many people use *electrocution* vs *shock* interchangeably. But the *difference between* an *electrocution* and an injury from an electrical *shock* is literally a matter of life and death. ... An *electrocution* means that a person has died as a result of an electricity



Yup thats right.



Bones said:


> Exactly how I got the 277v treatment.
> _*Higher voltage* tends to knock you away_, lower voltage wants to "Grab and hold" you.
> 
> It's also fact as little as 0.250mA can kill with the right voltage behind it.
> ...



Coil near plug are low tension ignitions, the old distributor was a high tension system, same with magnetos


----------



## qubit (Jul 24, 2021)

What a horrible way to go. RIP dude. I agree that no one deserves this for mining. It's not a crime after all.

Also, this is a typical inaccurate Daily Fail article: computers don't explode ffs. He probably had a damaged mains cable with the wires exposed. That would be enough to do it.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

I am not a big fan of mining because it affected me in the way I couldn't afford a new GPU 

But this kid didn't deserve to die, he just got complacent. And shit like that happens when you take things for granted.

If he was your buddy some of you wouldn't have said what you did.

It really is impressive to see what a standard breaker can take though. That is brave.


----------

